# Cougar Encounter Near Where I Live.....



## Dave Hadden (Mar 6, 2018)

Here's a link to a YouTube video a fellow took a couple of days ago just north of Campbell River.

He and his wife were out setting up a trail cam when the cat appeared.

They chased it off three times but it always came back from a slightly different direction.

His wife added the music which is a nuisance so mute it after it starts.

The cat never made a sound the whole time.



I met the guy who shot this a couple of hours ago as he was at a friends place when I arrived for a visit and an update on some work he's been commissioned to do by my sister so got the firsthand story from him.

Beautiful big cat and looked to be very healthy and well-fed.

Very curious and persistent but never seemed aggressive at any time.





Take care.


----------



## Husky Man (Mar 10, 2018)

There have been several Cougar sightings in the Portland, OR Metro area in the past year.

In my neck of the Woods we have had the Black Bears much more active last year, we had a Sow with two cubs just 4-5 blocks down our street, plus numerous other sightings in the area. The thought was that last winter we had a heavier and lower elevation snow pack than most recent years(So much for Global Warming) and that was pushing the animals down into more populated areas than normal. My Wife has a Hair Salon in Welches, and several of her regulars have shown her pictures of the Bears in their yards. I passed one about a mile from our house, on my way to work at O Dark thirty one morning, back about October.

I Enjoy seeing the wildlife, we have here on the Mountain, I would just rather not see it so close to the neighborhood, or so often, that frequently doesn't end well for the animals.

Doug


----------



## Husky Man (Mar 17, 2018)

I will say, that though it was not "Aggressive", I would not have felt comfortable with a cat like that being that "Persistent" or showing that much interest in me.

That is exactly why, I carry when in the woods, I Love animals, and contrary to the view many hold of gun owners, that was NOT a situation yet, where I would have shot at the animal, but I would have been very aware of it's actions, and never turned my back to it.

I don't believe in needlessly harming or killing an animal, as I said, I do enjoy seeing them, and if they keep a reasonable distance, and don't show any signs of aggression, it just adds to the experience of going out in the woods, but I have no doubts as what the outcome would be, in a Bare Knuckle Brawl, with an animal like that, VERY Good chance that it wouldn't end well for Husky Man .

Where I live, animals like that are just accepted as "Neighbors" and we Hope to keep that Neighborly relationship "Friendly, but not too close" 

Doug


----------



## Dave Hadden (Mar 18, 2018)

Husky Man said:


> I will say, that though it was not "Aggressive", I would not have felt comfortable with a cat like that being that "Persistent" or showing that much interest in me.
> 
> That is exactly why, I carry when in the woods, I Love animals, and contrary to the view many hold of gun owners, that was NOT a situation yet, where I would have shot at the animal, but I would have been very aware of it's actions, and never turned my back to it.
> 
> ...





The guy normally has a machete with him and as he was in a no hunting area (private property) he didn't have his rifle with him.

Now look at this pic.

The guy who took the pic quickly packed up along with his buddy as they didn't feel comfortable enough to sleep out that night, as had been the plan.

Can you see why??













Take care.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 18, 2018)

Our woods are thick with bears now, we used to have none there. I seen a lion a few years back cross one of my shooting lanes. weird sight for sure. I had been seeing the big cat tracks around. I only seen him once and never seen another one.


----------



## Husky Man (Mar 18, 2018)

Dave Hadden said:


> The guy normally has a machete with him and as he was in a no hunting area (private property) he didn't have his rifle with him.
> 
> Now look at this pic.
> 
> ...




Unfortunately Dave, I can not see why, as the picture is not showing for me Just shows a box and for me.

From what you wrote though, it sounds as if they would have Preferred to have had a firearm at hand;)

Unless I am actually out hunting, I prefer a handgun to a rifle, much less cumbersome, and actually a better choice, in a situation where I would actually be using it.
When in an area where I could encounter a dangerous animal, I typically carry my Ruger Redhawk, in .44 Magnum with a 5" Barrel. If an animal were far enough away, that a rifle's advantages would come into play, the animal would be far enough away that, I wouldn't consider it enough of a "Threat" to justify shooting it. If an animal was close enough to be considered a "Threat", it would be well within the range of where a rifle goes from being an advantage to being a liability.

Open sights, and just a 5" barrel are plenty adequate for the situation where I would be using it, and having the option of single hand operation (though NOT preferred) could be very desirable, as $hit is really going wrong, if I am forced to shoot an animal in defense.

Back to the unviewable (at least for me) picture, even if a firearm was available, it requires alertness to use, and it sounds as if they made a Good choice in LEAVING the area. If it was just a recreational trip, and there were options other than staying out, that was the right call, there is no need to put one's self in a dangerous position, because of Little Man Syndrome and not letting "an Animal push Me around".

I am not fully aware of Canada's laws regarding what firearms Canadian citizens are allowed to posses, or what conditions they may be used under, I just know, that as a Foreigner, it is going to cause all kinds of headaches trying to bring a firearm into Canada, especially a handgun, though I know that there are, or used to be some provisions for bringing a Rifle in for Hunting purposes, but some hoops to jump through to do so, but I have never done it.

Doug


----------



## blades (Mar 18, 2018)

There are forms to be filled out on both sides, ( other wise you will be in a world of hurt trying to come back across) last I heard rifles ok - Hand guns ? I know it used to be possible but that was a long time back.


----------



## Dave Hadden (Mar 18, 2018)

Husky Man said:


> Unfortunately Dave, I can not see why, as the picture is not showing for me Just shows a box and for me.
> 
> From what you wrote though, it sounds as if they would have Preferred to have had a firearm at hand
> 
> ...



Don't know why the pic doesn't show up but I did try another source first thing this AM before heading south, so have a look at my post again and see if it shows for you now.

It shows for me on my edited post but still not where you quoted it.

Old Luddite out. 






Take care.


----------



## Husky Man (Mar 18, 2018)

Sorry Dave, still no pic on my end, but I would be interested in seeing it.

Doug


----------



## Dave Hadden (Mar 18, 2018)

Husky Man said:


> Sorry Dave, still no pic on my end, but I would be interested in seeing it.
> 
> Doug




Just so I'm clear, you still do not see a pic in post #4 above?

I see it ok but not in your original quote of my post, which is where I think the problem was originally.

My original source was corrupted or something because I've posted lots of pics without encountering this problem.

Must be my early onset dementia or something.

Please advise.



Take care.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Mar 18, 2018)

Not a picture there. Have had black bears in back yard and on front porch. You can keep those cats, but DNR confirmed they are in lower peninsula.


----------



## Husky Man (Mar 18, 2018)

Dave Hadden said:


> Just so I'm clear, you still do not see a pic in post #4 above?
> 
> I see it ok but not in your original quote of my post, which is where I think the problem was originally.
> 
> ...



I'm afraid that I can't give you any advice on the early onset dementia Dave. I wasn't going to mention it, out of good manners, but I was starting to wonder a little bit, but since You brought it up.....

Nope, still not seeing any picture in post#4, but you do have me curious , you just playing with us?

Doug


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 18, 2018)

Though he said not aggressive I will play the advocate here. This cat showed its predatory nature and seemed to be sizing up the quarry. Luckily for this party the cat chose to not carry through with its intent. Make no mistake however; it was thinking of meat and deciding if it was worth the risk. If I were in that situation armed, a warning shot would be placed for several reasons. One I would not want to wait until I had to kill it, two it is my duty to the cat and future humans who encounter this animal to instill a healthy fear into it.


----------



## Dave Hadden (Mar 19, 2018)

Take care.


----------



## Husky Man (Mar 19, 2018)

Sorry Dave, you are still suffering from that early onset dementia 

You SURE, that you're not just playing with us?
You DO have a reputation for things like that you know 

Doug


----------



## Husky Man (Mar 19, 2018)

Dave, if this shows up, this is what I keep getting when you post a pic:






Doug


----------



## Dave Hadden (Mar 19, 2018)

Husky Man said:


> Dave, if this shows up, this is what I keep getting when you post a pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First off, no I'm not goofing around.

Second, that is the pic.

Now, can you see what is in the pic??

There are three Cougars there, two easily seen and one hidden well.

They are in Salal so only their heads are showing.

Let me know what you see.





Take care.


----------



## Husky Man (Mar 19, 2018)

Dave Hadden said:


> First off, no I'm not goofing around.
> 
> Second, that is the pic.
> 
> ...




So, when I copy the little box and square parenthesis with IMG in between them, you actually get your pic?

Because for ME, the little square looks like it is a cartoon scene with with a Green Hill, Blue Sky and a Cloud, with the IMG next to it in between [ ] symbols.

It does sound like an interesting pic, I Hope that you get a least a Temporary remission in your early onset dementia

Doug


----------



## blades (Mar 19, 2018)

nothing showing up nor can i find anything.


----------



## Dave Hadden (Mar 19, 2018)

blades said:


> nothing showing up nor can i find anything.









Can't see anything eh?





Take care.


----------



## Husky Man (Mar 19, 2018)

Nope, not even the scenery box now

Just. [. IMG. ].


----------



## Dave Hadden (Mar 20, 2018)

Husky Man said:


> Nope, not even the scenery box now
> 
> Just. [. IMG. ].





Very strange as I can scroll through and see my pic five different times in five different posts including where you show it in big format in one of your posts.

Either your computer is screwy, my computer is screwy or you're screwing with me via computer. 

What ever it is it's a shame, because it's a neat pic and shows how well Cougars can blend in with their surroundings.

Difficult to see them until you do.




Take care.


----------



## blades (Mar 20, 2018)

sorry for what ever reason no pic. At one point i could pull up some other sight full of things but never found your pic. all along all i have seen in this forum is the notation IMG


----------



## old guy (Mar 20, 2018)

If it helps any I'm not seeing the pic either.


----------



## Dave Hadden (Mar 20, 2018)

Very strange considering I've posted hundreds of pics over the years and they all showed up.

Regardless, it's only a pic so not that big a deal.

Sorry though 'cause it is a neat pic for sure.

I'm assuming you right-clicked on the IMG thing and then clicked Show picture just in case??

I dunno..........







Take care.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Mar 20, 2018)

He is just messing with us.


----------



## Dave Hadden (Mar 20, 2018)

Nope.










Take care.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Mar 20, 2018)

Dave Hadden said:


> Nope.
> 
> View attachment 640810
> 
> ...


Now I see them. Thanks


----------



## Dave Hadden (Mar 20, 2018)

Duce said:


> Now I see them. Thanks



Imagine seeing a movement just outside the fire-light range, taking a B+W pic and then seeing them in the pic.

Like I said earlier, "I wouldn't sleep out either." 

I think I sorted things out a bit too regarding posting pics.

Glad you can see it.





Take care.


----------



## Husky Man (Mar 20, 2018)

Dave Hadden said:


> Imagine seeing a movement just outside the fire-light range, taking a B+W pic and then seeing them in the pic.
> 
> Like I said earlier, "I wouldn't sleep out either."
> 
> ...



Yay, I can Finally see it

Here all this time, I couldn't help but think, $hit, Dave FINALLY posts something that I WANT TO SEE, and I CAN'T 

I can see why someone wouldn't feel too comfortable sleeping out after seeing that.

Did you say that there are THREE Cougar in that pic?

I was able to spot Two, but I am on my phone, it will probably be easier to find the Third when I get home, and look on my computer with better resolution and a larger screen.

Doug


----------



## Husky Man (Mar 20, 2018)

Duce said:


> He is just messing with us.




Dave Wouldn't do something like THAT, Would He? 

I am Glad that He got at least a temporary remission with his Early Onset Dementia though 

Doug


----------



## old guy (Mar 20, 2018)

I can't find the 3rd one either, even on my computer screen.


----------



## Dave Hadden (Mar 20, 2018)

The third one is hard to see but if you follow along the top log of the two logs in the lower right hand corner then go just a bit past the end of it and look closely you'll see the other cub but not very well.

Look for the facial features 'cause that's all there is.

Strange that I can't post pics here using the old method I've always used.

Since PhotoBucket stopped allowing the transfer of pics to other sites unless you pay I've found a few new ways that work but obviously overlooked the Upload a file option right there on the bottom of the page on this site.

Too new-fangled for me obviously. 

Aging Luddite out!








Take care.


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Mar 21, 2018)

In my opinion we do not have a cougar problem, but me and my neighbors encounter cougars pretty often here. I live at 6,000 feet and enjoyed going down to a nearby desert community at about 3,000 feet on my mountain bike. Summer evenings are especially nice for that on my return on one evening when I was with in 200 yds of my car watching me was a beautiful cat. Since it was about 1/2 hour after sunset was not able to determine male or female. But my pulse jumped up as I hurried to my car as it snarled at me. That was about 10 years ago now a large cat has been wondering through my neighborhood as a routine. My next door neighbor who only comes up on weekends was about ready to get out of her car about 4 AM when she noticed a large cat starring at her from 40 feet away. Although her dog was with her it did not detect the cat. So she just sat there for about 45 minutes afraid to get out. Now I have to listen to her cat stories repeatedly. A few years ago while I was just going to bed at my wood cutting area when I discovered a cat strolling back and forth snarling at me. At that time I would pitch a tent for a few weeks. The very next trip I built a plywood reinforced shelter that I thought would allow me some protection until I could arm myself. Thanks


----------



## blades (Mar 21, 2018)

on a rare occasion we get a cougar roaming through, but it is the 2 legged variety that you have to be particularly careful about.


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Mar 21, 2018)

Are they dangerous and what do they look like? Maybe you have some pictures so we can be aware. Thanks


----------



## Highland_hunter (Mar 21, 2018)

And here I was thinking this was a thread on the human female Cougars....silly me...


----------



## Huskybill (Jul 16, 2018)

At my camp in vt we spotted a mountain lion (catamount) at night after having dinner at my neighbors farm. The next morning it was growling on the ridge above my camp. While my son was gassing up the dirtbikes. I came into its view and it left.
About decades before this I only seen mountain lion tracks in the snow in the upper elevations. Looks like there breeding the the numbers are looking for food in the lower areas. There very elusive to see. This was the first time my tracking skills paid off.


----------



## Husky Man (Sep 11, 2018)

Unfortunately, the story from my neighborhood did not have a Happy Ending

The Body of a Hiker that has been missing since Aug 29th, was found Monday (Sept 10th) near the HunchBack Trail, all evidence indicates that it was a Cougar, which would be the first documented Fatal Cougar attack in Oregon History.

The Hunchback Trailhead is at the Zig Zag Ranger Station parking lot, Between Welches and Rhododenron, OR. The Trailhead is about 5-8 miles from my Home, and not much over a mile from my Wife's Hair Salon in Welches.

I did not know the victim, but she was only about 2 years older than myself, and lived near where I grew up.

It is a Very Sad Day on Mt. Hood, in Oregon.

Doug


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Sep 12, 2018)

I can certainly understand the concern that cougars bring about. There has been one spotted in my neighbor hood quite frequently and where I work. Carrying a weapon all the time does not appeal to me while working and then the added hassle to transport it everywhere. So I have been taking many other precautions. We have had many deaths from older males that are just doing what they seem to think they need to do to stay alive. Thanks


----------



## Husky Man (Sep 12, 2018)

If my employer would allow me, I would carry all the time, but Honestly it is the Two legged predators that concern me the most. I have been a victim of Armed Robbery, and live in an area where Bears are common, and Cougars as well. I consider a firearm to be the equivalent to a seatbelt in a motor vehicle, or a life preserver in the boat, something that I Hope to never need, but Thankful to have if I ever do, and there has been at least twice in my Life that Seatbelts have saved me from serious injury, or worse, and there has also been twice in my life that I Wished that I had a Life preserver, and was truly concerned for my safety. My armed robbery experience, was when I was 19 years old, and not yet of legal age to carry a handgun, but had I been armed, I did have a brief opportunity that I could have changed how things ended, as it was, I was very surprised that I wasn't shot.

When I do venture into the woods for Hiking or wood cutting, I do go armed, in my years of living on the Mountain, I have learned that it is a wise choice.

Doug


----------



## Huskybill (Sep 12, 2018)

It’s good to walk a dog or two when you hike. I have three blackbears on my property. One hangs around a lot. The dog lets us know when he is there.

Setting up a trail cam told us every 30-45 minutes a wild predator comes through my land. I have three tamed feral cats that spend nights outside. I have them for seven years now. They refuse to come inside sometimes at night. I know when they do come inside at 11pm there’s predators around. They were born outside and very savvy about there surroundings.

I taught my kids and wife about living with predators. What to watch out for. Listen to the dog.

Thanks to Elmer Keith the 357 mag, 41mag, 44mag has killed every predator in North America. My point is if your going to carry, make sure it’s enough gun. Ever watch a kitten play with a ball? You could be the ball with a big cat. I’m not afraid of nothing on this planet, bears nothing, but big cats are sneaky. Be aware of your surroundings.


----------

